# How to get rid of AOL Spyware Protection



## BillyHo (Jan 14, 2010)

I made a big mistake a year ago, and said yes, I wanted to get AOL Spyware Protection -- it was free, supplied by McAffee. But there are problems with it, and I want to get rid of it. After spending a fruitless hour or two wandering around AOL keywords, settings, preferences, and so on, I am asking your help, please.

AOL instructions for removing AOL Spyware Protection begin with these lines:

To disable spyware protection:
1. On the Windows taskbar next to the clock, double-click the M icon.

Problem is that on my screen, there is no clock, and there is no M icon.

I have AOL Version 9.0 Optimized SE, Revision 4156.5048. I am running Windows/XP. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

See if this helps

http://help.aol.com/help/microsites...dialogID=131676954&stateId=0 0 131704568#faq2

To remove AOL Firewall (or AOL® Privacy Wall®), AOL Spyware Protection, AOL Virus Protection, or the entire AOL Safety and Security Center Suite using Windows® XP:
1. Click the Start button, then clickControl Panel.
2. Click the Add or Remove Programs icon.
3. Click AOL Uninstaller once to select it, then click the Change/Remove button.

4. Click the box next to each program to be removed to put a check mark in it, click the Uninstall button, then follow the onscreen prompts to complete the process.


If that doesn't do the job, try the McAfee Removal Tool.

Download the *McAfee Removal Tool*.

Double click on *MCPR.exe* to launch it, then Click *Run*. A window should appear and disappear, this is normal. A new window should popup and begin the uninstall. When prompted to reboot your computer type *Y*.


----------

